# Hammerschmied verlernen, Schwertschmied lernen und restliche rezepte behalten



## Zhulitas (16. Mai 2007)

Hi,

ich hab ne Frage zum verlernen von Berufen.
Ich möchte den Hammerschmied verlernen und auf Schwertschmied umlernen. Angeblich soll das ja möglich sein. Behalte ich da die ganzen Rezepte? Außer die des Hammerschmieds natürlich. Oder muß ich Schmieden wieder von 0 ab lernen? Hat jemand diesbezüglich Erfahrung sammeln können?


----------



## Pomela (16. Mai 2007)

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...963&sid=3#0
http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...585&sid=3#0
http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...123&sid=3#0


----------

